# Having to live vicariously through others pets



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2020)

*My niece picked up her new puppy yesterday.  Furdy is a miniature Schnauzer.  Here he is meeting his new big brother Tiberius, I hear they get along great...so far.

*


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

OMG, they are precious Marie!!   Sigh.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

Schnauzers are great dogs. Then again ALL dogs are great dogs.


----------

